# Posting Problem



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Dear Admin,
I've got a problem with my postings. I have posted over ten times in the past few days and yet my counter hasn't moved. Goodness knows how long it's been like that. I lost over 200 posts back in May when the site was updated and I've still got the tag of Newbee. Could you fix the tally post counter, add a couple of hundred to my post score and lose the newbee tag?
many thanks.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm afraid we have no way to amend the post count number of our users. I've not heard of anyone else having the same issue so I'm not sure sure where the problem lies.

Also the site update which was done was pretty much the template only and should not have effected users posts or any users details etc etc. Did you have problems with your account and have to start a new one, hence loosing posts?


----------



## mikemush (Apr 30, 2010)

hi there, nubie here!

i was looking to get some information from your FAQS tab but don't seem to be able to access it...any ideas what I am doing wrong?

thanks,#
Mike


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mikemush said:


> hi there, nubie here!
> 
> i was looking to get some information from your FAQS tab but don't seem to be able to access it...any ideas what I am doing wrong?
> 
> ...


Not reading the bit that says FAQS to follow ?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> mikemush said:
> 
> 
> > hi there, nubie here!
> ...


The FAQ clicky under the News tab is all working though :wink:


----------

